Ask HN: Best JavaScript solution for detecting touch gestures? - pier25
======
thorin
What have you looked at so far? Do you understand the basics? Are you already
using any particular frameworks?

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Touch_event...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Touch_events/Using_Touch_Events)

[https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/obj_touchevent.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/obj_touchevent.asp)

[https://zingchart.github.io/zingtouch/](https://zingchart.github.io/zingtouch/)

~~~
pier25
I do understand the basics but I was looking at not reimplementing the wheel.

Both HammerJS and ZingTouch are unmaintained.

